
SpaceX Applies for Gen2 Starlink Constellation – 30k Satellites [pdf] - lgats
https://fcc.report/IBFS/SAT-LOA-20200526-00055/2378669.pdf
======
CarVac
Very odd orbital plane configurations.

5 of the listed inclinations have only one orbital plane, with many thousands
of satellites in each.

